# ISP 3: Home directory owned by wrong user.



## Laubie (29. März 2009)

Hiho!
Ich hab jetzt meinen neuen Server mit Lenny und ISP3 aufgesetzt.
Da mein Serveranbieter die Festplatten etwas komisch vorkonfektioniert, und ich das so lassen wollte, hab ich eine etwas kleine Hauptpartition, aber eine sehr große /home partititon.

Also wollte ich alle Verzeichnisse, in denen Daten abgelegt werden, 
also Homeverzeichnisse der Webseiten und die Mailverzeichnisse nach 
/home/... umleiten.
Also hab ich im ISP3 Unter Servereinstellungen einfach die Verzeichnisse geändert. Leider kommt jetzt in der Mailqueue folgende Fehlermeldung:

(temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Home directory owned by wrong user.)

Habt ihr nen Rat für mich?
Gruß
Laubie

PS: Hab den Server nach dem howto hier eingerichtet.


----------



## Till (29. März 2009)

Wenn Du die Verzeichnisse änderst dann musst Du auch die bereits vom Installer angelegten Verzeichnisse mittels mv an den neuen Ort verschieben.


----------



## Laubie (29. März 2009)

Hi Till,
sag mal, hast du auch  mal Wochenende? 

Ich hab grad mal geguckt... irgendwie stimmten die Rechte nicht. waren root-Rechte auf den Verzeichnissen. Hab das mal geändert.

Das Verschieben der Verzeichnisse werde ich gleich auch noch vornehmen.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Laubie (29. März 2009)

nochwas:
Welche Verzeichnisse stellt der Installer alle her?
vmail, www, und was noch?

Gruß
Laubie


----------



## Laubie (29. März 2009)

Ein hab ich noch 
Die Mails gehen zwar raus, und kommen auch beim Empfänger an, 
nur empfangen kann ich scheinbar nix :-?

Im ISPC-Log steht /bin/sh: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/run-getmail.sh: Permission denied

was denk ich auch nicht sooo gut ist 

Bin über jeden Tipp dankbar.
Laubie


----------



## Till (29. März 2009)

> Die Mails gehen zwar raus, und kommen auch beim Empfänger an,
> nur empfangen kann ich scheinbar nix :-?


Das hat wahrscheinlich mit dem neuen Pfad zu tun, der Installer legt im Vmail Verzeichnis maildrop scripte an, welche für die Auslieferung zuständif sind. Wenn die nicht alle korrekt im neuen Pfad liegen und die richtigen rechte haben, dann geht es nicht. Es kann auch sein dass Du in den Scripten auch noch Pfade ändern musst.




> Im ISPC-Log steht /bin/sh: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/scripts/run-getmail.sh: Permission denied
> 
> was denk ich auch nicht sooo gut ist


Das ist ein bekannter bug, wird mit einem update in den nächsten Tagen behoben.


----------



## Laubie (29. März 2009)

nicht dass ich dich jetzt falsch verstehe... 
im Verzeichnis VMail sollte aber nicht ein verzeichis maildrop sein??
Das ist da nämlich nicht.
Wo finde ich sonst diese Maildrop-Einstellungen, die ich ändern muss?

Ist es vielleicht besser, ich deintalliere ISP3 noch mal, und installiere dann mit den "profi-Einstellungen"? Oder kann man da die Verzeichnisse nicht von Hand wählen?


----------



## Till (29. März 2009)

> im Verzeichnis VMail sollte aber nicht ein verzeichis maildrop sein??
> Das ist da nämlich nicht.
> Wo finde ich sonst diese Maildrop-Einstellungen, die ich ändern muss?


Die Datei heißt .mailfilter und liegt im cmail Verzeichnis. Außerdem musst Du glaube ich auch noch das Home Veriechnis des vmail users in /etc/passwd anpassen.



> Ist es vielleicht besser, ich deintalliere ISP3 noch mal, und installiere dann mit den "profi-Einstellungen"? Oder kann man da die Verzeichnisse nicht von Hand wählen?


Die Verzeichnisse knnast Du dann auch nicht von Hand wählen, müssen wir irgendwann nochmal einbauen.


----------



## Laubie (29. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Die Datei heißt .mailfilter und liegt im cmail Verzeichnis. Außerdem musst Du glaube ich auch noch das Home Veriechnis des vmail users in /etc/passwd anpassen.


ok. versuch ich mal




Zitat von Till:


> Die Verzeichnisse knnast Du dann auch nicht von Hand wählen, müssen wir irgendwann nochmal einbauen.


Das wäre super


----------



## Laubie (29. März 2009)

Habs jetzt ersma aufgegebn.
Server ist jetzt wieder blank und auch neu partitioniert.

Gruß
Laubie


----------

